# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cichlids >  Discus not doing well

## Fishfan77

Hi all,
Just started discus rearing after a long lay off. My current 3 pieces have not been eating preoperly, after an encounter with cloudy eye. Treated it with the blue medication and increase temp to 301 degree. Now mostly recovered but still not eating well. Question is there any thing I can help them? tks.cheers

----------


## Shrimpong

They still swimming at 301 degree?

----------


## Terence Chia

Is there any other problems??

----------


## Terence Chia

The usual cause of cloudy eyes is due to poor water condition. Keep good water quality will induce them to feed better

----------

